# Lenovo IdeaPadA10 Upgrade?



## MisterMajestic (Aug 20, 2017)

Hello there,

So I have this issue. I have a Lenovo IdeaPad in fantastic condition (save for the fact that I broke the charger, but that's irrelevant). Let me throw some specs out there:

*Model number:*
IdeaPadA10​*Android Version:*
4.2.2​*Kernel version:*
3.0.36+
[email protected] #1
Tue Dec 3 09:21:59 CST 2013​*Build number:*
JDQ39.A10_S020_131203​*EC version:*
00 36​(And then the BID & UUID I don't feel like typing... It's a lot of numbers)

Now, my issue with this device is that it's incredibly badly supported. It's "fully updated" at Android version 4.2.2 as seen above, which is quite out of date. I have performed a factory reset and apparently there's no further updated version for this device beyond what it had when it rolled off the assembly line. Which is sad.

My question is, is it possible to bypass this awfulness by perhaps manually flashing an update onto it? I wouldn't even know if that'd be possible in this case. I don't know much about this subject at all. But maybe even through rooting a new OS can be installed onto it? This is one of those tablets crossed with a laptop kind of things, so maybe there's a user-made OS out there that's compatible with this device. Any help would be appreciated.

_P.S. The physical keyboard on this thing is terribly wonky, the keys are mapped to functions differing to what they are marked as. If nothing else, is there at least a solution for that?_


----------

